# Solved: Very high ping? Good connecton, fast computer!



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

I just recently built my computer (specs at bottom) and enjoying its speed very much. The internet connection has been fine for about a week and now is moving extremely slow. I'm very careful with this computer and the sites it visits, i have ccleaner and avg and everything looks fine. But when I browse the internet its very slow or if I am playing Counter Strike Source I have a ping from 350 - 400, ya I know! I'm contacting my ISP because my internet connection is a T1. Their going to come out but not for a couple days, does anyone have any help with this or a good explation. (Also it's not firewalls or other programs running in the backround, haha look at my specs! Plus I have turned them all off and tried... nothing!) THANKS!


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

My specs


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

I use speed test to calculate my internet speeds:

http://www.speedtest.net/

very Kewl!!!!!!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

If it was fast and now slow, and your PC is clean. then I would say its the ISP's fault. 
My sister had trouble for over a month with dropped signal and really slow connections on her DSL. Many calls, router resets, service visits later. 
They finally found out it was a problem with the IPS's equipment. 

I guess there is a slim chance your network settings or router/modem got goofed. 
Only thing to try for now i guess would be to ask any neighbors if they have your service and if it's slow, and power cycle your modem/router. 
(bet you've done that 100+ times if you've made any service calls.) 

Edit: well your speed is there then. May be the CS hosts are slow or busy. 
But you said surfing was slow... hmm,


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

The telephones are out, but they said that should not effect us.
But before the phones were out, it has been like this for two days now


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

You upload results are horrible. All else look reasonable. Looks to be an ISP issue to me.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

DotHQ said:


> You upload results are horrible. All else look reasonable. Looks to be an ISP issue to me.


Ya that's what I have been thinking this whole time.
But what if it persists, just wait till that point or what?

Also I was thinking about upgrading to 10Mbs or 20Mbs.
It worth it?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

10 to 20Mb? probably not. Do you download much? 
I mean 5mb is way more then the average online game would ever use. 
And I don't know about you, but I have never hit 1mb download on any site ever.  
Closest I ever got was 900k/s download. So wasting like 4mb of speed all the time. 
Most sites limit transfer speed to accommodate many people.

Just ran mine

Thats about normal for near peak usage times. Schools out around here I think.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

LOL cool, farther away was faster. 
Tested the LA server like you did.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have attacted my speed. Not sure if you all realized, but there is a difference between the transfer rate for downloads (in KB or MB) and the unit we have posted in (Mb or Kb.) In a Megabyte transfer, this download speed is 1.70 MB, and the upload is .56 MB.
With that slow upload speed, that is probably your ISP.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Jason08 I like the signature...

Anyways I contacted my ISP and they don't see any problems
with my internet, like I said earlier, they said that 18000 people
were down on phones for awhile. I'm thinking there is a problem
(not really huge, but they just don't want to admit to it along with
the huge problem they already have.) I mean i live in a more populated
part of LA, you would think these guys would be on it.

So are we decided it is ISP?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

If you have other computers, are they fine, or are they having the same problem?


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Well the rest of the computers in the house are all on wireless.
So they are usually slow anyways, but they definitely feel slower than usual.



That's from my dell in my bedroom. (Wireless)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeah your down is OK but something wrong with the up. I say Charters problem.

And Jason08, if I remember right, charter limits our upload to 500k or so. Many computers all tested around 500k or less. 
So the numbers I show is on par for me in the last 5+ years.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Well should I call a service man out?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Just a new idea, I have a router that tends to overheat. It usually slowed down to a crawl before shutting down and not getting a connection for half an hour. It now works fine after I put a magazine under the other side of it, elevating the bottom so it changes air more efficiently.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That would be my suggestion to have someone from your ISP come and check it out. A couple of months ago, I was having a similar problem, my upload speeds were like that. When they came out, a small little box (about a few inches in diamenter) where the coaxial line is, had gotten way out of their operating range, and had caused the speed to be slow.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Problem solved, just worked randomly, for sure ISP problem.


----------

